# Lower Owyhee Drowning?



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Eugene man missing after kayak capsizes on Owyhee River | KATU

I think this was Tuesday May 30th, still missing? RIP.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Missing man’s body found on Owyhee River | Local News Stories | argusobserver.com

My sincerest condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

So very sad, I am so sorry for all involved.


----------

